# Suche Aktiven Analogwertgeber zum Simulieren



## Drago99 (12 Februar 2021)

Moin Moin Zusammen,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Aktiven Signalgeber.
Zuvor hatten wir den Sollwertgeber der Firma Negele genutzt.
Der Vorteil hier war, dass dieser eine 230V AC Versorgungsspannung hatte und ein Ausgangssignal von 4-20 mA generieren konnten.

Leider stellt die Firma Negele den Signalgeber nicht mehr her und ich bin auf der Suche nach einem vergleichbaren Produkt.
Wichtig ist nur, dass dieser eine Versorgungsspannung von 230 V hat.

Hättet ihr Vorschläge?

Besten Dank schonmal vorab!


----------



## gerribaldi (12 Februar 2021)

Schau mal hier https://eggs-elektronik.de/produkte/?product-id=29


----------



## Frohnius (12 Februar 2021)

Hi,
ich verwende hierfür die Messwandler und vorzugshalber die von PR ..
https://www.prelectronics.com/de/pr...niversal-uni-bipolar-signal-transmitter-4104/

zusammen mit dem aufklickbarem display (ca. 25€) eine geniale lösung weil jeder messwandler sim-modus hat ... 

mit den pfeiltasten einfach den ausgang simulieren .. eine sinus, rampen oder automatik-funktion gibt es meines wissens nicht ...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 Februar 2021)

ich hab da ein Teil von Appoldt.com. Ich glaube mal bei Conrad gekauft


----------



## Drago99 (25 Februar 2021)

Ich Danke euch allen für die Vorschläge.

Ich habe jetzt den Universeller uni-/bipolarer Signal-Messumformer von PR Elektronics bestellt. 

Den Teste ich erstmal auf Herz und Nieren. Bis jetzt macht er einen soliden Eindruck!

Gruß


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (25 Februar 2021)

Das sieht mir nach der Eierlegendenwollmilchsau unter den Messumformern aus. Und damit kann man Analogwerte simulieren?


----------



## Drago99 (25 Februar 2021)

Also der kann definitiv mehr als nur das aktive Analogwertsignal ausgeben!
Aber im Verhältnis ist dieser noch einer der günstigsten gewesen und kostet ca. um die 200-250€.
Der Analogwert wird über die Funktion Simulation ausgegeben.
Für mich persönlich war es auch wichtig, dass das Gerät robust ist und eine entsprechende Qualität aufweist.

Gruß


----------



## Frohnius (25 Februar 2021)

hi ...
also im sim-modus kann man sehr schön am display den analogwert einstellen ... 
dabei z.b. schon in der konfigurierten einheit .. also z.b. 0-20 kg ... 
je nachdem was als ausgang konfiguriert ist - 4-20mA,  0-20mA oder spannung 0-x volt ... ändert sich der ausgang ...

genial um die sps bei der entwicklung zu testen oder auch bei der fehlersuche hilfreich.

ich verbaue noch noch die messwandler dieses herstellers und habe ein paar ersatzgeräte vorrätig die ich zum simulieren benutze ...
seit 5 jahren hatte ich noch keinen defekt obwohl wir wirklich harte bedingungen haben (vibration, hitze, kälte und staub) ...
soweit ich mich erinnere haben die geräte dieses herstellers auch 6 jahre garantie ...


----------



## Ludewig (25 Februar 2021)

Ich setze auch auf PR, wir müssen bei Inbetriebnahme regelmäßig Werte simulieren, die nur einmal alle zwei Jahre auftreten. 
Man kann alles zwischen 24 und 240 UC als Speisespannung draufgeben. Ein Umformer+Speisetrenner für Spannung, Strom und Temperatur.
Außerdem kannst du mit dem Display die Parametrierung kopieren. 

Der Spannungsausgang ist etwas primitiv und was mir persönlich fehlt, ist die Simualtion eines Überlaufs jenseits 20,5mA. Das geht, wenn überhaupt, zumindest nicht mit allen Modellen.


----------



## Captain Future (27 Februar 2021)

Ich habe den hier....

https://www.amazon.de/-/en/HG-S309-Generator-Thermocouple-Voltmeter-Calibrator/dp/B07SR4CF49


----------

